# JasperMP und Krumnix haben Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2010)

:sm20:Hallo Jasper, Hallo Krumnix,
ich wünsche euch zu euren Geburtstag alles Gute :sm20:

gruß Helmut


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Juli 2010)

na dann mal alles gute euch beiden

:sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## thomas_1975 (22 Juli 2010)

alles gute auch von mir

gruß Thomas


----------



## Jens_Ohm (22 Juli 2010)

Herzliche  Glückwünsche und eine schöne Feier mit den Lieben


 Jens


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

den guten Wünschen zum Geburtstag schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## Paule (22 Juli 2010)

Alles Gute Euch beiden!
Und nun für jeden ein:

:sm20:

:sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (22 Juli 2010)

Wünsch euch beiden auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo JasperMP, hallo Krumnix,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag Euch beiden.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Feiert schön. :sm24:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Juli 2010)

Alles Guten zum Geburtstag euch beiden. Feiert schön und freut euch auf das nahende Wochenende zum Erholen vom Feiern.


----------



## Gerhard K (22 Juli 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute euch beiden.Feiert schön.:sm20:


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo,


Von mir auch Alles Gute zum Fest euch beiden


----------



## marlob (22 Juli 2010)

Wünsche euch beiden auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juli 2010)

... da schließe ich mich doch an ...

also einmal : til lykke med fødselsdagen
und einmal : Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm20:

Gruß
Larry


----------



## dalbi (22 Juli 2010)

Hi,

auch von mir, euch beiden, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## JesperMP (22 Juli 2010)

Danke, und "tak", an Alle 

Ich habe ein ganz ruhiges Feier zusammen mit Familie and Freunde, aber wir trinken ganz sicher etwas *eiskaltes*.

*winken*


----------



## HaDi (22 Juli 2010)

:sm20: :sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Kai (22 Juli 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------

